# Office 365 >  >  Generate alert(s)/emails based on dates entered

## nimeshsshah

Hello,

I'm using a spreadsheet to track 5 different dates within a transaction (each transaction is a column and the 5 dates are 5 rows in that column) and would like to generate alerts (pop up/email/sms) when a particular date is reached. 

Can you please help?

I'm using Office 365.

Thanks,
Nimesh

----------


## dflak

You want to notify yourself when one of these tasks becomes due. Here is one way to do it: create a task with the windows task manager that is triggered when you log in. The task will launch an excel spreadsheet. The spreadsheet will check the dates. If noting is due, the spreadsheet will close. Otherwise i will open to the sheet with the dates and highlight due and overdue tasks using conditional formatting.

Does this sound like what you want. This task will only run when you log in. It will not be active during the day.

----------


## nimeshsshah

Thanks dflak for your time.

I'd prefer an email getting generated based on the due dates in the excel sheet. This way there is a clear trace of reminder having been sent to the concerned person.
Quite like the idea of spreadsheet launching automatically and checking - so yes, this part would be great. But an auto email is what I'm looking for.

Thanks once again.

----------


## dflak

You are missing a critical piece of information: who gets the alerts. I am assuming each task should have an email address associated with it.

----------


## nimeshsshah

Yes. Each task will have a pre-defined email id (or more) associated with it.

Thanks

----------


## 4evermetalhead

Oh wow, this would be VERYYYYY nice for me to have.

Is it possible to know how this can be configured? Basically checking the dates when loging in, if a date is due then send an email to both me and the relevant person i would like to remind him of these dates.

Thanks.

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum!

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## dflak

Your sample file was rather sparse, so you'll have to take what I came up with and adapt it.

The program checks the dates when it is opened and sends a mail message for any date that is due today or past due and hasn't already been sent.

----------

